# the camping weekend....



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

as best as i can remember.

i left riverbreeze at 1400 and headed to the island, it was gray, misty and windy. got to the island and parked on the ICW side...(mistake number 1) while scoping the island for a place to set up camp i watched a 30'+ go by on plane. waves proceeded to deluge boat and phone that was left on the deck (no phone til late this week  :-/ ) after that little mess i was able to make a few calls until phone died. tom wasnt near the park yet, and tony was not expected til after dark. set up camp and proceeded to drink first few beers and play a game with the boy.

tom shows up, sets up  camp, and more drinking insues, along with brats and dogs, we were content.

more beers were had

tony shows up minus one son, but carrying supplies that would later get us burned.

more beers were had

camp is all set, and time to send the boys on a treasure hunt, but not after tony shares the so co. 

more beers are had

tony hides treasure, the boys go hunting.

more beers were had

treasure found kids are happy so fireworks are brought out.

more beers are had...however tom decides six was enough for him WTF???????

i had more beers and another shot.

we (the dads) then decide that just shooting fireworks are no fun, so we take aim on one another. clothes were burned, hats were burned, and many other items were burned that we wouldnbt realize until the next day. heck we even burned john.

more beers were had by me 

the kids were starting to wear down, so they wanted to see who could fall asleep first. i really dont remember what all took place, so...

i had more beer. 

i think we crashed sometime just before 2, but only after tony set a trap for any racoons that may want a free meal. very cool trap that i prolly got luck and never set off as i had more beer.

woke up early...hurtin, no racoons were caught, food sitting everywhere, and water could not be drank fast enbough.

all are awake and off to goodricjes where a fine breakfast accompanied my hangover. great conversation, laughs, and a goodbye to tony and john as tony had to work. head back to camp as the ISF guys start to show up, and yup....

i started drinking yet again.

(have yall noticed, my boat holds A LOT of beer?  )

ISF crowde and tom tommy me and brandon proceed to talk top many many good friends, drink, meet new folks, and eat. when i say eat, i mean EAT. if it swam, it was there and it was eaten. if it crawled, flew or lived in a brown bottle it was consumed. we ate and ate and ate and drank my boat dry....well at least i did.

i drank some more too.

i had to leave at 1400 as i had a christmas party to attend sat night. and you guessed it i drank more.

woke up sunday, decided to try to get a new phone, but that didnt work out, so i went home and drank more beer while i watched the buccaneers beat yjr saints!!!!!!

tom, tommy, tony and john, Brandon and I had a BLAST!!!! it would have been real nice to have seen RJ, but regardless, it was a near perfect weekend as far as I am concerned. I hope we can get a full weekend on the island soon. 

oh, and just so anyone who reads this thinks that a gheenoe is the only boat that can be swamped by big boats, a hellsbay was filled with water the next day in teh same fashon. luckly for both of us, we were basicly beached, sop no harm done :thumbup:

i am gonna go get another beer and finish reading the forums...good night!

oh, pictures didnt come out....hmmmm beer is needed to figure this one out


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> tony shares the so co.


so co= the devil

bad,bad stuff


When is the next camp out?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip. Good to see you and the boy at the shore lunch. [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL...funny post. I'm glad we gutted it out and came out that night. Burns will heal, but the memories will last .

BTW how many beers will your cooler hold? Just a technical question of course :

Lets do it again with (RJ and Gavin). This time we can bury the treasure and set the trap up farther away from the fire 

BTW Phishphhod...SoCo aint the devil....it is the Debull................Boo!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> oh, and just so anyone who reads this thinks that a gheenoe is the only boat that can be swamped by big boats, a hellsbay was filled with water the next day in teh same fashon.




should have gotten a panga ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

> > oh, and just so anyone who reads this thinks that a gheenoe is the only boat that can be swamped by big boats, a hellsbay was filled with water the next day in teh same fashon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> BTW how many beers will your cooler hold?  Just a technical question of course :
> ...


i could have supplied the entire shore lunch crowde with 6 or more beers. I havent actually tried to fill it up all the way, but 4 cases will fit in the back cooler alone. the front one is bigger


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

> > BTW how many beers will your cooler hold? Just a technical question of course :
> > ...
> 
> 
> i could have supplied the entire shore lunch crowde with 6 or more beers.


You were the only one that showed? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > oh, and just so anyone who reads this thinks that a gheenoe is the only boat that can be swamped by big boats, a hellsbay was filled with water the next day in teh same fashon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Panga??? Isn't that a Chinese bear?


----------

